# PC schaltet sich selbst ab!



## Ich_halt224 (8. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,


ich habe leider ein riesiges Problem, seit dem ich meinen PC vor einigen Tagen formatiert habe und Wind XP neu installiert habe schaltet er sich öfters von alleine ab, während ich dran arbeite. glaube bisher ist es nur aufgetreten, wenn ich im Internet war.   Habe die folgende Fehlermeldung bekommen:  (Ich füge Sie unten dann ein)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## nordi (8. Dezember 2005)

Hast du mal die Fehlermeldung bei Google eingegeben? Da findet sich normaler Weise einiges! Startet der PC neu oder fährt er runter? Wenn er neustartet hast du quasi einen Bluescreen, der bei WinXP aber nicht mehr angezeigt wird (Neustartfunktion).


----------



## Caliterra (8. Dezember 2005)

Schau doch mal in der Systemverwaltung unter der Ereignissanzeige nach was er dort so für Fehler logged. Und Poste die dann mal.

Hast Du die neusten Hotfixes von Microsoft, Treiber und ein Update beim Virenscanner sowie der Firewall gemacht. Und auch mal einen kompletten Virenscan hingelegt.


----------



## Ich_halt224 (8. Dezember 2005)

Das mit Google werde ich gleich mal probieren, danke.

In der Systemverwaltung unter Ereignisanzeige habe ich die Auswahl zwischen 


-Anwendung
-Sicherheit
-System

Auf welches muss ich denn klicken, um die Fehler zu sehen?


Liebe Grüße

Tim



edit:

Der PC macht übrigens einen Neustart!      <--- Hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben


----------



## Ich_halt224 (8. Dezember 2005)

Caliterra hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast Du die neusten Hotfixes von Microsoft, Treiber und ein Update beim Virenscanner sowie der Firewall gemacht. Und auch mal einen kompletten Virenscan hingelegt.




Also Virenscanner ist installiert, alle Updates davon sind neu und habe einen Scan gemacht, bei dem nichts gefunden wurde.    Zusätzlich habe ich noch Spy Sweeper drauf, auch hierbei alle Updates und er hat nur ein paar Cookies gefunden, die ich dann gelöscht habe.

Windows hat vorhin automatisch irgendein Update geladen und installiert.

Was Hotfixes sind weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Caliterra (8. Dezember 2005)

Ok. Also Hotfixes sind die kleinen Sicherheitsupdates die Windows  mit "automatische Updates" rüberschiebt. Laut Deiner Aussage müsste er up2date sein.

(Anwendung, Sicherheit, System)

Du solltest hier mal bei Anwendung und bei System nachschauen und die Meldungen aufzeigen wo ein rotes X davor steht "innerhalb eines Neustarts" (Zeitrange). Wenn noch alte
Fehlermeldungen vprliegen solltest Du hier selber selektieren oder einfach versuche alles zu posten.


----------



## Ich_halt224 (8. Dezember 2005)

Also es kommt eine Fehlermeldung immer wieder vor und ich denke das ist das, was wir suchen.

Ich füge es wieder als Datei ein:


----------



## Caliterra (8. Dezember 2005)

Soviel kann ich Dir sagen, es liegt ein Treiberproblem vor. Was genau hab ich noch nicht.

Bevor ich mich irre, checke mal ob Du diese Dateien findest:

Msdirectx.sys
Haxdrv.sys
Msdrv.exe
Sdkcore.exe


----------



## Ich_halt224 (8. Dezember 2005)

Mhhh kann ich irgendwie helfen, dass du mehr raus bekommst?

Bin ja froh, dass es kein Virus oder sowas ist.


----------



## Caliterra (8. Dezember 2005)

Bevor ich mich irre, checke mal ob Du diese Dateien findest:

Msdirectx.sys
Haxdrv.sys
Msdrv.exe
Sdkcore.exe

PS: Kanst Du den Taskmanager ausführen oder Regedit.exe oder Msconfig.exe oder Msinfo32.exe?


----------



## Ich_halt224 (8. Dezember 2005)

Also mit der Suchfunktion habe ich keine der Dateien gefunden.


----------



## Caliterra (8. Dezember 2005)

Wie gehst Du in Internet? LAN? ANALOG? ISDN? WLAN?


----------



## Ich_halt224 (8. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe DSL und eine WLAN Anlage im Flur, am PC ist ein WLAN-Empfänger.
Muss jetzt leider erst mal an die Arbeit, schreibe heute abend wieder.

Danke schön schon mal für die Hilfe!


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## Caliterra (8. Dezember 2005)

Ok. Wenn Du Zeit findest dann lass zu Sicherheit mal memtest86 durchlaufen.

http://www.memtest86.com/#download0

ISt einfach zu bedienen. Diskette rein, booten, und warten. Wenn ein Fehler auftritt dann siesht Du das schon.

CU


----------



## Ich_halt224 (8. Dezember 2005)

Ähhhm, ich habe kein Diskettenlaufwerk mehr!


----------



## Caliterra (8. Dezember 2005)

Dann brenns halt auf CD.


----------



## Ich_halt224 (8. Dezember 2005)

Also habe die Dateien jetzt auf ne CD gebrannt und auch davon booten lassen, aber da hat sich nichts getan, der PC ist normal wie immer hoch gefahren.
Was ist denn das für ein Programm?
Du sagtest doch, dass ein Treiber fehlt.   Wie kann ich raus finden welcher da fehlt?


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## Caliterra (9. Dezember 2005)

Memtest testet Deinen Speicher auf Fehler. Solche Abstürze haben auch oft ein Hardwareproblem vorranstehn.
Also die Datei war ne iso datei. Die musst Du mit z.b. nero als Image brennen. Und Du solltest die Bootreihnfolge umstellen so das das CD-Laufwerk als erstes bootet.

Ausserdem hast Du mich falsch verstanden was den Treiber angeht. Ich meinte das einer 
Deiner Treiber wahrscheinlich nicht richtig funktioniert. Hast Du Chipsatztreiber, Grafiktreiber
und was Deine PC alles noch so braucht auf dem *neusten* Stand?


----------

